# Insulating screens



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi 
I know I asked this question some time ago (must have the onset of dementia) and cannot remember the consensus of opinions so will ask again. I am looking buy external insulating screens for my Fiat x/250 motorhome should I go for Taylormade or Silverscreens or is there something else out there.any info would be gratefully received.

Swallow


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I would normally have said Taylormade (we have them), but having seen the Silver Screens, I think they're better designed, and better made.

Gerald

P.S. Do you have a Pilote? If so, why is this question in the "Timberland" forum?


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi
just received my 'silver screens' for a ducato x250 and think they are well made and very practical

£110 collected, 

used them last weekend and they kept the light and the heat out! no sure how it works but it does.

ps talormade didnt answer the phone when i called them :? nice lady at ss did

enjoy

[email protected]


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi

We chose Taylor made because they offered a longer length which covered the wiper slot. (During winter we store the motorhome under trees and had trouble with leaves and general gunk getting down the slot. Covers have sorted that well.)

We would certainly recommend them but when we did our research there was almost a fifty fifty split between Taylor made and Silver screens for people's preference! We came to the conclusion that they were probably both very good products!

Also found this provider with some interesting versions.... http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/products.html

Shirley


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

On my first van I had SilverScreens which were brilliant but a bit bulky.

Second van I had Taylor Made, the silvering started peeling within weeks and the fit was not particularly good. Was offered a derisory 10% discount if I purchased a new set.

I now have a set from Caravan Comfort. Made in Germany and come in three parts, two sides and front. They are very compact to store and work well, using not only insulation but a very shiny reflective surface on both sides. 
But now the silvering is starting to deteriorate after eighteen months use.

My recommendation is to go for the original Silver Screens, very nice people to do business with too.


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Gerald

Sorry for delay in reply, in part due to never quite knowing where on forum to look.. Sorry should have said have sold Pilote bought a Timberland Destiny.

Many thanks for your reply, think I will go for Silver Screens as one or two threads indicated Taylormade were not as helpful as could have been should you have a problem.

Regards
Swallow


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*insulating screens*

Hi Spacerunner

Many thanks for reply think I will go for Silverscreens, but have come across a company called Silver Products there products look ok on internet!.

Regards Swallow


----------



## flobin (Mar 1, 2007)

*insulating screens*

how topical! if you want to form an opinion on Taylor Made you need to follow the 'silver screen suprise' thread .
i have unfortunatly got a Taylor Made that lets the light in which is not good as my previous Silver Screen did not i assumed that it was a simple matter of manufacturer error sadly not i was told that some of theirs do and thats just the way it is and they wont change it in fact they hung up on me!!! that was after many attempts to get them to pick up the phone. basically Silver Screens are the one i would go for they will even ring you back if they are busy.


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*insulating screens*

Hi Shirley

Sorry for delay in replying but as said to Gerald I usually get confusesed with the forum and never quite know where to look for thread posted.

Think Silver Screens might be the one to go for I have a Timberland DESTINY panel van conversion.

What a great bunch of people out there post a question and you can guarantee some one will have the answer,

Regards Swallow


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*Insulating Screens*

Hi Bubble 63

Thanks for reply seems to be split 50/50 between 
Silverscreens & Taylormade but think I will go for Silverscreens although have heard of a company called Silver Products don't know anything about them though.

Many thanks for your reply.

Regards
Swallow


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*Insulating Screens*

Hi flobin

Yes I think it will be Silver screens wonder if they can make them for the rear doors on my Timberland guess there is only one way to find out PICK UP THE PHONE.

Many thanks for your thread.

Regards Swallow


----------



## flobin (Mar 1, 2007)

*insulating screens*

hi swallow good chioce my Silver Screens were fantastic i only went with the Taylor Mades for the longer version what a mistake good luck


----------

